# Texas Holey Rock and plants need ideas have pictures.



## drummer4261900 (Aug 13, 2012)

OK so I have decided I don't want live plants. I am trying to find some fake plants to go along the back wall of my tank... I am looking for something 12-20" tall. I am also looking for any pictures of tanks with Texas Holey Rock and plants either live or fake so I can get an idea of what I want. I am willing to maybe put some plants on the sides or front to I just need some ideas. When you search for fake plants on eBay there are 14,000+ items lol. This is an old picture of my tank when I only had 4 fish now I have 12. The only reason I want plants along the back wall is I have two bubble wands that run along the back bottom of my tank and there blue and you can see them through the rock. Thanks for any help!

Here is a link to the photo:
http://www.fishlore.com/fishforum/attac ... to-24-.jpg


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

I can't view the photo on that site unless a member.


----------



## drummer4261900 (Aug 13, 2012)

lol sorry about that how do you upload a photo on here?

Thanks!


----------



## drummer4261900 (Aug 13, 2012)




----------



## drummer4261900 (Aug 13, 2012)

OK as you can see I figured it out just searched the site!

Thanks!


----------



## metricliman (Sep 3, 2012)

Um.. the picture is broken.


----------



## drummer4261900 (Aug 13, 2012)




----------



## metricliman (Sep 3, 2012)

Still broken...


----------



## drummer4261900 (Aug 13, 2012)

http://s1302.photobucket.com/albums/ag1 ... hoto23.jpg


----------



## drummer4261900 (Aug 13, 2012)

Just created a photobucket account now the link should work I dont know why the photo's won't upload lol.

Thanks.


----------



## Meisterkiyoh (Oct 12, 2012)

Is that gravel? Or sand? I can't tell from the pic too well. I'm leaning towards gravel though.


----------



## drummer4261900 (Aug 13, 2012)

Sand.


----------



## metricliman (Sep 3, 2012)

I believe it's sand. Some sort of vallisneria type plant should work. http://www.arcatapet.com/item.cfm?cat=7591


----------



## drummer4261900 (Aug 13, 2012)

Do you have any photos of what they might look like with holey rock?

Thanks!


----------



## metricliman (Sep 3, 2012)

Here's a quick pic: (I just threw some in)


----------



## drummer4261900 (Aug 13, 2012)

That looks sweet! I think I will get some and try it out!

Thanks!


----------



## 13razorbackfan (Sep 28, 2011)

Here is a video of my tank with holey rock and black sand. I have a bunch of different fish now added some different one plus the ones in the video are much larger.


----------

